# wacala [guácala]



## Oliwka

Que significa ' wacala ' ? Es en espagnol?


----------



## DCPaco

guácala.

Es una expresió de asco y repugnancia.  Y se usa en varios países latinoamericanos...no sé si se usa en España.


----------



## emmariano

Es una expresion mexicana que se usa para dar señales de asco. La he visto escrita guácala.


----------



## Oliwka

Gracias. Y en espana se la usa tambien? Sino, que diceis?


----------



## DCPaco

creo que los españoles usan;  ¡puaj!


----------



## atenea_84

Oliwka said:


> Gracias. Y en espana se la usa tambien? Sino, que *decís*?



No, en España no se usa. A veces decimos "puaj" como dice DCPaco, o simplemente "¡qué asco!".


----------



## PianoMan

Sí, eso es que yo sé, pero yo creo que hay más palabras para guácala.  Posiblemente no tengo razón, pero...


----------



## occam727

"Fuchi", equivalente de "guácala" y "puij".

A proposito, "guácala" se usa como expresión onomatopeyica imitativa del acto de volver-el-estomago; y por lo tanto se usa para expresar asco y repulsión.


----------



## Owttye

Oliwka: tambien hay gente que dice:* "iak".* Otros dicen :_* fúchila !*_ Pero mas que todo lo dicen los niños en mi pais. Otras personas tambien dicen: _*uich ! *_

Por cierto, amo tu pais, la querida Polonia.


----------



## Oliwka

A proposito, en Polonia usamos algo similar de 'fuchi' : 'fuj!' 
Y para subrayar el asco decimos 'fuuuuuuuuuuuj!!'


----------



## chics

En España es* ¡puaj!* o bien *¡ecs!*


----------



## Gabbasss

En Argentina también se usa "guácala".


----------



## gotica

en Paraguay tambien usamos "guácala" con el significado ofensivo de asco por cualquier cosa, una bebida, una comida...


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

En Costa Rica: guácala y guácatela(s). Ambas son empleadas con tono exclamativo para expresar repugnancia y asco.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## krloszz

occam727 said:


> A proposito, "guácala" se usa como expresión onomatopeyica imitativa del acto de volver-el-estomago; y por lo tanto se usa para expresar asco y repulsión.


 
Nunca me habia detenido a pensar en eso.

Tambien hay gente que utiliza la palabra 'güacara' como sinónimo de vomito.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Es una expresión latinoaméricana...no mexicana.

Se usa mucho por acá, con la connotación de repugnancia por algo.

Saludos


----------



## Jhoanus

Aquí utilizamos tanto "guácala" como "guácatela" para expresar repugnancia hacia algo.

"Fúchila", mas bien lo utilizamos para las cosas que huelen mal.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sinónimo de vómito, sin lugar a dudas, en México.
Por semejanza, vomitar se dice _Cantar Guadalajara._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como sinónimo de vómito acá decimos guacareada o cantar Oaxaca.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

A ver, paisano, pongámonos de acuerdo: ¿Guadalajara o Oaxaca?
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca he oído que digan voy a cantar Guadalajara, a lo mejor porque sí hay una canción que así se llame, que además es muy famosa; que yo sepa no hay una canción que se llame Oaxaca (y si la hay por acá no es nada conocida) por lo que si alguien dice que va a cantar Oaxaca no hay duda de qué es lo que va a hacer.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Exacto, Cantar Guadalajara (se asemeja fonéticamente a guácala), es lo que suelo escuchar y, a veces, decir.
Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> ... por lo que si alguien dice que va a cantar Oaxaca no hay duda de qué es lo que va a hacer.


 
Pero la semejanza con guácara y "Guadalajara" se debe a que en Mëxico decimos generalmente "guajaca".

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

Jajaja...yo siempre me acuerdo de una anécdota que me tocó presenciar sobre ¡guácala!:

"En el súper una señorita que promocionaba una nueva marca de jalea de fresa, entrega una muestra a una mujer con su pequeño de tres años. La señora, viendo que el niño se comía el trozo de pan con jalea, pensó en hacer gala de los buenos modales de su pequeño hijo y le pide ''mihijito, dile a la señorita como se dice'', a lo que el niño responde con expresivo acento*...¡¡guácala!!"*(al parecer la jalea de fresa no pasó tremendo control de calidad jajaja).


Ni hablar, es de las expresiones que aprendemos desde chiquitos.


Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> A ver, paisano, pongámonos de acuerdo: ¿Guadalajara o Oaxaca?
> Saludos.


 
Yo siempre he escuchado cantar Oaxaca


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> A ver, paisano, pongámonos de acuerdo: ¿Guadalajara o Oaxaca?
> Saludos.


 

Las dos se usan.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo no he escuchado ni cantar Guadalajara ni cantar Oaxaca, sólo ir a guacarear=vomitar.
Por otra parte guácala es de lo más normal para decir "qué asco"=guácala.
Saludos


----------



## Servando

Alma Shofner said:


> Yo no he escuchado ni cantar Guadalajara ni cantar Oaxaca, sólo ir a guacarear=vomitar.
> Por otra parte guácala es de lo más normal para decir "qué asco"=guácala.
> Saludos



Para expresar el vómito, yo tampoco he escuchado cantar Guadalajara o cantar Oaxaca, solo "cantar" o "guacareada", aunque entiendo bien el significado de ambas, debido a su fonética (guajjj).

Guácala es usada para expresar asco/repugnancia, pero no para vómito, aunque su origen también es el mismo por su sonido onomátopeyico.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Recuerdo haber escuchado alguna vez, para referirse a vomitar..."llamar a hugo_"..."..y cuando de rrepente el borracho, comenzó a llamar a  hugo...HUUUUGGGGG!!!!"_

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Jhoanus said:


> Aquí utilizamos tanto "guácala" como "guácatela" para expresar repugnancia hacia algo.
> 
> "Fúchila", mas bien lo utilizamos para las cosas que huelen mal.


 
Exactamente así se usa en mi parte de México, aunque creo que es más usual la variante "guácaatelas". La abreviación "fuchis" es también muy común.

Respecto a cantar Guadalajara o Oaxaca, nunca lo había oído. En mi pueblo más bien nos daba basca.


----------



## Senordineroman

¿Es cierto que en Michoacán, México, se dice "¡guácala!" cuando da asco algo?


----------



## flljob

No solo en Michoacán, también en Acapulco, en México y en Hidalgo, que son los lugares con que tengo más contacto.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Por estos lados también se usa con ese sentido. (muy coloquial).

DRAE:

*guácala**.*


*1. *interj. coloq._ El Salv._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ U. para indicar desagrado, asco o rechazo.


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> No solo en Michoacán, también en Acapulco, en México y en Hidalgo, que son los lugares con que tengo más contacto.
> 
> Saludos


 
Puedes incluir a Sonora (y mucho).


Saludos


----------



## Senordineroman

Pues sí, hice una búsqueda por la palabra y no la encontré.  

Viene siendo como "yucky!" en inglés.  

Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## miguel89

Se usa también por acá. Ahora, desconozco si viene de antiguo o lo tomamos de los doblajes de televisión.


----------



## Mate

Debe ser algo que decían en "el Chavo" y se nos pegó, porque antes no se decía (al menos que yo sepa).


----------



## MHCKA

Guácala (guácalas,guácatelas).

Es una palabra para denotar asco y desagrado tal como señalara la compañera colombiana en su cita del DRAE (no siempre coincide el uso real con lo puesto en el diccionario).
Yo hubiese jurado que es una expresión mexicana, al menos de orígen mexicano, y que quizás se hubiese diseminado gracias a la televisión.

Expresiones con guácala.
¡Guácala de pollo! --> Para referirse al asco que produce la excreta de pollos... y de hecho para calificar a algo como eso sin decir "es una porquería".
¡Guácala que rico! --> Para referirse a una situación, acto o alimento que en realidad nos gusta, pero que 1) o la gente no la considera normalmente algo rico (ejemplo: comer chapulines, mosquitos, gusanos, insectos en general), o 2) nos da pena aceptar públicamente que es algo rico o sabroso (embriagarse con bebidas alcohólicas, por poner un ejemplo). Normalmente, en caló chilango y albur avanzado, se usa también para referirse a tener sexo con personas no agraciadas físicamente pero que tienen mucho talento (you know what I mean...) o para describir posiciones sexuales que no se ven fáciles de realizar. En una extensión se hace una referencia lejana al pecado. Molotov creo que tiene una _rola _de esta expresión.


----------



## miguel64086

ROSANGELUS said:


> Recuerdo haber escuchado alguna vez, para referirse a vomitar..."llamar a hugo_"..."..y cuando de rrepente el borracho, comenzó a llamar a  hugo...HUUUUGGGGG!!!!"_
> 
> Saludos



En Chile se dice llamar a Guajardo... por su similitud a guácala


----------



## mirx

MHCKA said:


> Guácala (guácalas,guácatelas).
> 
> 
> Expresiones con guácala.
> ¡Guácala de pollo! --> Para referirse al asco que produce la excreta de pollos... y de hecho para calificar a algo como eso sin decir "es una porquería".
> ¡Guácala que rico! --> Para referirse a una situación, acto o alimento que en realidad nos gusta, pero que 1) o la gente no la considera normalmente algo rico (ejemplo: comer chapulines, mosquitos, gusanos, insectos en general), o 2) nos da pena aceptar públicamente que es algo rico o sabroso (embriagarse con bebidas alcohólicas, por poner un ejemplo).


Esas no las había escuchado y no les veo mucha lógica. Lo que sí escuché hace mucho fue ¡Guácala de perro!, cuando no había ningún can presente. Igual de incomprensible.


----------



## MHCKA

Quizás no las hayas escuchado... y eso puede tener mil explicaciones.

Pero son comunes en Tierra de mexicanos.

Si no les ves lógica, puede ser posiblemente porque no las uses o porque no las hayas escuchado, igual eso puede tener muchas razones.

¡Guácala de pollo/perro! se usan para expresar la repulsión que algo nos provoca sin decir directamente "esto es una porquería"... es decir, en efecto no tiene que estar nigún cánido presente para que la frase haga sentido... basta recordar lo asqueroso que puede ser el excremento perruno (y de cualquier animal...) ves algo que te produce asco o náusea y puedes decir "guácala de perro",  como cuando la gente se refiere a que dos homosexuales expresen su estima mutua físicamente en el último vagón del metro.

De la otra expresión... que te digo, te dejo la rola de Molotooov:
http://www.lyricsmania.com/guacala_que_rico_lyrics_molotov.html

"Pon tu cara de fuchi a la hora cuchi-cuchi, c'mon…
Guácala, guácala, q' rico
(...) A la hora de la hora, en la hora cuchi-cuchi,
dónde se te va esa cara de fuchi?"

Un solo ejemplo de tantos y tantos ciudadanos que usan esta expresión...


----------



## mirx

MHCKA said:


> Quizás no las hayas escuchado... y eso puede tener mil explicaciones.
> 
> Pero son comunes en Tierra de mexicanos.
> 
> Si no les ves lógica, puede ser posiblemente porque no las uses o porque no las hayas escuchado, igual eso puede tener muchas razones.
> 
> ¡Guácala de pollo/perro! se usan para expresar la repulsión que algo nos provoca sin decir directamente "esto es una porquería"... es decir, en efecto no tiene que estar nigún cánido presente para que la frase haga sentido... basta recordar lo asqueroso que puede ser el excremento perruno (y de cualquier animal...) ves algo que te produce asco o náusea y puedes decir "guácala de perro",  como cuando la gente se refiere a que dos homosexuales expresen su estima mutua físicamente en el último vagón del metro.
> 
> De la otra expresión... que te digo, te dejo la rola de Molotooov:
> http://www.lyricsmania.com/guacala_que_rico_lyrics_molotov.html
> 
> "Pon tu cara de fuchi a la hora cuchi-cuchi, c'mon…
> Guácala, guácala, q' rico
> (...) A la hora de la hora, en la hora cuchi-cuchi,
> dónde se te va esa cara de fuchi?"
> 
> Un solo ejemplo de tantos y tantos ciudadanos que usan esta expresión...


Tranquila, mujer, que te creo. Lo único que digo es que no las he esuchado. Al ver los ejemplos me surge una duda ¿por qué no simplemente "guácala"? No veo el motivo para irnos a la escatología, en esa misma forma podríamos soltar a todo el zoológico, no recuerdo ningún tipo de excremento que me parezca agradable.

No me atrevería a decir que son expresiones chilangas, pero tampoco están muy extendidas. El verso de la canción de Molotov pudo haber dicho cualquier cosa.

Ahh, creo que ya comienzo a verle sentido "una guácala" sería "una cagada", ya no como interjección sino como sustantivo..., pues sí que me rebasáis por mucho. 



> Los parques multan a quien no recoja la guácala de su perro.


¿Es eso?


----------



## Señor K

miguel64086 said:


> En Chile se dice llamar a Guajardo... por su similitud a guácala



De hecho, en Chile son muchas las acepciones relacionadas con nombres.
Una de las formas de dar a entender que uno está vomitando es decir que "está pasando lista": Guajardo, Gutiérrez, Bustamante (dicho, claro está, enfatizando la primera sílaba, con un dejo de "g" al comienzo..."Guuuajardo, Guuutiérrez, Guuustamante...", etc).

Ah, y si bien "guácala" puede haber tenido origen mexicano, por lo menos en Chile es bastante conocida la expresión. Y ese conocimiento se reforzó por la canción de "31 Minutos" que se llama precisamente así... ^^


----------



## MHCKA

mirx said:


> No me atrevería a decir que son expresiones chilangas, pero tampoco están muy extendidas. El verso de la canción de Molotov pudo haber dicho cualquier cosa.
> 
> Ahh, creo que ya comienzo a verle sentido "una guácala" sería "una cagada", ya no como interjección sino como sustantivo..., pues sí que me rebasáis por mucho.



Puntos para la discusión del tema:
1) Mi participación en general es para abundar en la explicación ante una duda, pues las diferentes discusiones se convierten en el futuro en referencias.
2) En cuanto a la extensión del uso... quizás no existan medios plausibles de aplicar para demostrar cuan extendido es el uso de una expresión o palabra... pero expresiones como "guácala de pollo" aparecen en todos lados, incluso en la radio en programas con difusión a nivel nacional. Sin que sea comercial en 88.9 Noticias aparece en varios segmentos, hoy mismo la acabo de escuchar; me parece que esa difusión hace que la probabilidad de que su uso sea extendido, aumente.
3) Para comprender las letras de Molotov... pues sí hace falta un uso contínuo por muchos años y prácticamente un dominio del español mexicano, de barrio y de doble sentido, además de estar al tanto de lo que pasa en el D.F. y con los Pumas, principalmente, es decir haber nacido mexicano chilango y en el barrio. En este caso el verso definitivamente no pudo haber dicho cualquier cosa... es cita específica para "guácala que rico", pero para explicarla en profundidad tendría que remontarme a la historia televisiva con Beto el Boticario y las pláticas de barriada setenteras y ochenteras y desviarme enormemente del tópico.

P.S. Mirx, no veo de donde sacó usted que soy mujer...


----------



## mirx

MHCKA said:


> P.S. Mirx, no veo de donde sacó usted que soy mujer...


Pues tranquilo entonces, hombre. Lo que sí no me queda claro, ¿se usa "guácala" como sustantivo?


> Los perros dejan sus guácalas en el parque.



Y con tus puntos estoy super de acuerdo.


----------



## MHCKA

En términos coloquiales, "guácala de perro" o "guácala de pollo", hace las veces de un sustantivo en algunas frases y como expresión en otras... depende del contexto, ya ve como _semos_ los mexicanos para inventar palabras y frases. En ese enunciado de los perros que dejan sus _*guácalas*_... es un sustantivo, pero cuando ves algo que te desagrada y dices "¡guácala de pollo!" estás diciendo: "¡qué asco!"

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

MHCKA said:


> "¡guácala de pollo!" estás diciendo: "¡qué asco!"
> 
> Saludos.


Esto es lo que no me cuadra, guácala a secas ya significa ¡qué asco!.


----------



## la_machy

mirx said:


> Esto es lo que no me cuadra, guácala a secas ya significa ¡qué asco!.



Es que 'guacala de pollo' significa 'qué asco' _al cuadrado_.


Saludos


----------



## MHCKA

¡Paisana! ¡Qué milagro!

Tiene usted razón... la frase es una magnificación del desagrado o asco que causa.

Al cuadrado quizás ya le cuadró al   compañero


----------



## ninux

Oliwka said:


> Que significa ' wacala ' ? Es en español?


Sí, ¡Guácala! se usa en Chile también (como dijo bien el señor K). Me he permitido corregirte ese pequeño error.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

la_machy said:


> Es que 'guacala de pollo' significa 'qué asco' _al cuadrado_.
> 
> 
> Saludos


Muy acertada la comparación...
Recordé a alguien que dijo _"eres un vomito de hormiga" ,_ para referirse a que esa persona era muy insignificante....


----------

